# Lifespan of Paint Pots



## darklocke (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion on how long one can keep a MAC Paint Pot? I mean, I have two of them, and I want some of the other colors, but it'd be a waste of money if I'd have to throw them away in.. 6 months anyway. Do they "live forever" if they're well taken care of?


----------



## moopoint (Mar 22, 2009)

Good question! I wanna know too


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought my first paint pot in August of 2007, I believe? Anyhow, it's still _perfect_. Some people find they dry out unless you store them upside down, but storing them this way also means you can see what colour is in each pot and read the label! You should be safe to buy more.


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 22, 2009)

my 2 oldest paint pots - blackground & indianwood, i've had for about 2 years now and they are still in great condition. as long as you don't leave them open they should still stay good.


----------



## lara (Mar 22, 2009)

As long as you keep them tightly sealed, away from direct sunlight and strong heat and/or humidity, you'll be fine.

As with all things cosmetic - if it changes colour/smell/texture/taste, ditch it. If not, go nuts.


----------



## darklocke (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your replies! I'm storing them upside down in a drawer, in a small cabinet meant for screws and other small tools. Then I'll be getting myself a few more Paint Pots!


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just make sure you put the lid on again. I keep mine away from the sun  also


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2009)

my paint pots seem ok and the oldest one is about 1.5 years old and still good. my rollickin feels dryer than the rest but not sure if it's just the texture of that particular paint pot. i store mine upside down in a cabinet where it's usually cool and no sunlight hits them.


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 1, 2009)

My oldest is Rollickin' and I've had that for about a year. I store them upside down in a shoe box and they're still exactly as they were when I bought them. 
They'd better have a long shelf life because they're so hard to use up! I use them all the time, but I've still got at least 80% left in them all.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 1, 2009)

My oldest one is about a year old, and it is not dry at all...but I do have a couple from the McQueen collection that appear to be separating from the jar. I keep them upside down and lids tight, so I'm hoping that helps. They last forever though, I used my Painterly everyday for like 6 mos and was sure it was almost gone so I bought a b/u to have on hand, but still have never finished my first one, so I got rid of my b/u b/c I knew I'd never get to it.


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope this doesn't sound stupid...but why upside down?


----------



## Lovely Gia (Apr 4, 2009)

I've heard spraying them with fix+ revitalises dried up paint pots


----------



## LRWade (May 20, 2009)

As long as you're not sharing with anyone and/or clean your brushes often then they should keep for a good few years. The main reason for any makeup not lasting long is micro-organismal growth, so cleanliness will increase any shelf life.


----------



## gildedangel (May 20, 2009)

"Technically" you should throw them out after a year, but I have had mine for over a year and it is still good. Just take good care of them and they should last, but if you even think that it is going off throw it away!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 21, 2009)

All of mine are fine. Pharoah, and Quite Natural and separated a little bit but they're still soft and creamy.  So as of now, well-taken care of 2 year old Paint Pots are still A-Okay!


----------



## darklocke (May 21, 2009)

I'm using a brush in them, and I'm thinking that I could spritz them with alcohol once in a while to sanitize them. I'm just afraid of them going stale or something, but Fix+ was mentioned, so if it happens I'll try that. How on Earth am I going to go through 6 Paint Pots in a year?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 21, 2009)

I think spritzing with alcohol will dry them out faster since alcohol itself is so fast drying and absorbs moisture. D:


----------



## darklocke (May 21, 2009)

That makes sense.. Hm.. Will not to that then. But I've seen people here saying that they spritz this and that with alcohol to sanitize it, wouldn't it do the same damage?


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

I am pretty sure that alcohol will dry them out on the long term, if you go through them quickly using them on clients and such then maybe it works. Otherwise, just use a tissue and wipe off the top layer of the paintpot.


----------



## jenixxx (May 22, 2009)

No one answered the question: Why upside down?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 22, 2009)

I've had Girl Friendly paint pot for 4 months so far and it's still in good condition. I should use it more often and buy more paint pots since I don't want my first paint pot to be lonely.


----------



## swaly (May 28, 2009)

I have the matte lime paint pot (can't remember the name) and when I opened it up today it looked like the product was shrinking away from the edges! I want to rehydrate it, but have no clue how. I've fixed HIP cream liners by putting water in the pot and letting it slowly absorb back in (turned a stiff, dry eyeliner into a very slick, soft, malleable product again), but I don't know if it'll work with paint pots. I'm heartbroken because I very rarely use it but it's such a gorgeous color, and I don't want it to go the way of all my fluidlines (dried out chunks of color at the bottom of the jar).


----------



## aradhana (May 28, 2009)

could you maybe just take a little bit of the dry paint and add some mixing medium, or eyeshadow base or something on the back of your hand?

i've had three of my paint pots since they first came out, whenever that was...only one of them separated from the sides, and i really have no idea why, because storage for all of them is identical (right side up, but tightly capped). i tend to try and take a bit out on a brush and close the jar asap.

jennixxx: i think they say to store them upside down to prevent further exposure to air...but i thought that applies more to when the pots are actually open.

i don't know what the rule is for how long one should hang on to them, but the only product for which i follow a particular period of time is mascara.  with most products you can tell by consistency and smell.


----------



## XxXxX (May 28, 2009)

This is the first time I heard about storing the paint pots upside down, so I do not know why.

I'm glad someone mentioned that their Rollickin is a little drier than the rest... I've noticed this too, and it's yr old bc its from Fafi but the first time it was used was 2 months ago. Maybe it's just this particular color.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxXxX* 

 
_This is the first time I heard about storing the paint pots upside down, so I do not know why.

I'm glad someone mentioned that their Rollickin is a little drier than the rest... I've noticed this too, and it's yr old bc its from Fafi but the first time it was used was 2 months ago. Maybe it's just this particular color._

 
that was me with rollickin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my mum bought mine the back end of last year and it felt dryer than my other pots.  now i've had it 7-8 months it's still feels as dry as when i have got it so i guess it just has a different texture to my other ones!


----------

